# PROJECT '70



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

OK, IT'S TIME TO GET BACK INTO THIS MODEL BUILDING BITCH, THIS PROJECT WILL BE A FULL CUSTOM RADICAL, THE ONLY THING IS THAT IS A BITCH IS THAT THIS KIT WAS INCOMPLETE, SO I'LL NEED TO BUY ANOTHER KIT, THIS RIDE WILL HAVE MACHINED PARTS, CUSTOM INTERIOR, MANY AFTERMARKET ACCESSORIES, WITH ALSO WORKING LITES, THE COLOR IS STILL UNDECIDED,HMMMMMMMM,  

































































THIS WILL TAKE SOME TIME TO GET IT JUST RITE, SO I'LL KEEP YOU GUYS UPDATED ON THIS PROJECT  

BIG MIKE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Good start Mike. I would have done broke the top on that 100 times by now. I'm seeing a nice orange color? Keep us updated.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2006, 11:48 PM~5139727
> *Good start Mike.  I would have done broke the top on that 100 times by now. I'm seeing a nice orange color? Keep us updated.
> *



THANKS BRO, I WAS THINKING THE SAMETHING ON THE COLOR, AT LEAST A BRITE, BUT NOT TOO BRITE KANDY FLAKED OUT COLOR, MAYBE THROW DOWN SOME PATTERNS


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 28 2006, 11:51 PM~5139739
> *THANKS BRO, I WAS THINKING THE SAMETHING ON THE COLOR, AT LEAST A BRITE, BUT NOT TOO BRITE KANDY FLAKED OUT COLOR, MAYBE THROW DOWN SOME PATTERNS
> *



ohh yes. That was the first color to pop into the skull.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2006, 11:54 PM~5139749
> *ohh yes.  That was the first color to pop into the skull.
> *



YUP, I'VE DONE TOO MANY DARK COLORS IN THE PAST, NOW IT'S TIME FOR A CHANGE, GREAT IDEA HOMIE  THANKS


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Nah you got an Orange one already!! How about a flaked out Pagon Gold Kandy with Lime and green fades and patterns!!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2006, 11:48 PM~5139727
> *Good start Mike.  I would have done broke the top on that 100 times by now. I'm seeing a nice orange color? Keep us updated.
> *


Hey, that's the color I'm painting my '70 MC! DAMN IT!!
 

Lookin good Mike, I wish i had the balls(skills) to to some mods like that! Maybe one day.

Can't wait to see how this one turns out. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 29 2006, 06:29 AM~5140427
> *Hey, that's the color I'm painting my '70 MC! DAMN IT!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL, I WAS THINKING ABOUT THAT COLOR TOO, BUT I THINK I MITE GO WITH A MIXTURE OF A FUSHIA/HOT PINK MIXED TOGETHER  


Models IV Life Posted Today, 01:01 AM 
Nah you got an Orange one already!! How about a flaked out Pagon Gold Kandy with Lime and green fades and patterns!! 

DAMNIT, I FORGOT

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , THAT'S WHAT OLD AGE DOES TO YA :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


TODAY I MITE CUT OUT THE SIDE QTR. PANELS NEAR THE SIDES OF THE ROOF AND INCORPORATE A WICKED DESIGN FOR SIDE WINDOWS, THEN GET STARTED ON THE INTERIOR :biggrin: 

THANKS AGAIN GUYS :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

Holly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!
where you been hiding that, cant' wait to see that .
nice. 

so you took your own advice

"go build something bitchesssssssssssss" LOL


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Mar 29 2006, 08:26 AM~5140845
> *Holly crap!!!!!!!!!!!!
> where you been hiding that, cant' wait to see that .
> nice.
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AND NO!=THIS WONT BE A DANCER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT COLOR HOMIE?.....WHATS UP WITH THE PROJECT LUX!!!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

looking good mike...!!!


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

dammit everyone is doing radical 70s  ita coo though Poppin Collar might become a 79 monte instead 


lookin good though whats going on the inside


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13dayton_@Mar 29 2006, 08:53 PM~5146201
> *looking good mike...!!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 29 2006, 08:30 PM~5146337
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *



Very nice, with your skills I know it'll be SICK!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 29 2006, 08:55 PM~5146214
> *dammit everyone is doing radical 70s  ita coo though Poppin Collar might become a 79 monte instead
> lookin good though whats going on the inside
> *



I'VE ALWAY'S LOVED MONTES, JUST ANOTHER ONE TO ADD TO THE CORRAL,LOL..ACTUALLY WHEN I SAW LOWCROMES VERSION, IT INSPIRED ME TO DO ONE UP, BUT MINE WILL BE WELL, SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT  

TONITE I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THE INTERIOR, LIKE CUSTOM SEATS, NEW FLOOR PAN=MIRRORED OUT COMPLETLY WITH A TWISTED LOOK HEHE, DOOR JAMS, AND THE LOCKING MECHINISM FOR THE DOORS  HOPEFULLY I POST UP SOME UPDATED PICS TOMMARRO, IF NOT BY FRIDAY, THIS BITCH I'M PULLING OUT ALL THE STOPS :biggrin:  

THANKS BRO


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

OH SHIT FORGOT, I ALSO ADDED SOME WICKED SIDE WINDOWS :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Mar 29 2006, 12:42 PM~5142855
> *WHAT COLOR HOMIE?.....WHATS UP WITH THE PROJECT LUX!!!
> *



I'M STUCK ON THE COLOR, AND THE LUX IS JUST ABOUT DONE


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

WELL, SANTA CAME KNOCKING AT THE DOOR ABOUT 45 MINUTES AGO, IT WAS *MR. BIGGS* KNEWING THAT I NEEDED ANOTHER '70 MONTE, WITHOUT NOTICE OR CALLING ME, HE CAME BY WITH THE MONTE IN HIS HANDS, NOW THAT IS A *TRUE HOMIE*, HANDS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS BIGGS, ORALE  :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 29 2006, 10:56 PM~5146479
> *I'M STUCK ON THE COLOR, AND THE LUX IS JUST ABOUT DONE
> *


...............HELL YEAH DOG POST SOME FLICKS OF IT.............. :biggrin: NA NEVERMIND HATER ARE GONNA HATE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

that'll look bad ass when done. great work so far, keep it up!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll see this in person here in 2 weeks! :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 31 2006, 10:12 AM~5156136
> *I'll see this in person here in 2 weeks!  :biggrin:
> *



YEEAAAHHH BOOIIYYEEEEEEE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

DONT FORGET THE CARNE ASADA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


I FIGURED OUT BETWEEN ME YOU AND MR. BIGGS, WE'LL NEED 150 LBS OF CARNE ASADA :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 31 2006, 04:54 AM~5154975
> *that'll look bad ass when done. great work so far, keep it up!
> *



THANKS E-MAN, LOTS TO DO, BUT ALL IN GOOD TIME, I HOPE TO POST UP THE SEATS AND FLOOR PAN BY TONITE


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Looks real dope Mike, i like the cutout design on the roof man :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Mar 31 2006, 11:33 AM~5156579
> *Looks real dope Mike, i like the cutout design on the roof man :biggrin:
> *



THANKS RYAN :thumbsup: JUST WAIT UNTIL I FINISH THE REST OF THE MODS, I HOPE IT COMES OUT GOOD :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

JUST A SMALL UPDATE ON THE INTERIOR, STILL NEEDS ALOT MORE TO GO :uh: :biggrin: STILL NEEDS NICER AND SMOOTHER EDGES AND CUTS, BUT THAT WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF  































































STILL NEED TO DO THE SEATS, INNER FIREWALL, AND FILL IN ALL THE OPEN AREAS, ALSO WILL NEED TO ADD SOME FUZZY FUR TO THE CHROME PLASTIC AREAS SO THAT IT'S NOT ALL MIRRORED OUT,LOL....

MORE PICS TO COME..THANKS FOR LOOKIN


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'LL TRY TO POST UP THE SEATS TONITE  :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

dammm :0 is that mirrored plastic or aluminum plate


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 31 2006, 05:21 PM~5158522
> *dammm :0  is that mirrored plastic or aluminum plate
> *



THANKS HOMIE, IT'S MIRRORED PLASTIC, I WAS GOING TO USE ALUMINUM PLATE, BUT IT WAS EASIER TO CUT :biggrin:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 31 2006, 06:40 PM~5158900
> *THANKS HOMIE, IT'S MIRRORED PLASTIC, I WAS GOING TO USE ALUMINUM PLATE, BUT IT WAS EASIER TO CUT :biggrin:
> *


where can i get some i figure this ill be easier than wrapping a frame in BMF. on top of that ist shiny keep posting up the progress its good to see you come back.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 31 2006, 07:17 PM~5159015
> *where can i get some i figure this ill be easier than wrapping a frame in BMF. on top of that ist shiny keep posting up the progress its good to see you come back.
> *



GOOD TO BE BACK HOMIE, THANKS BRO :biggrin: 

IF YOU NEED SOME, I HAVE QUITE A BIT OF IT LEFT, JUST HIT ME UP ON A PM, AND WE'LL GO FROM THERE


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

you got pm


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Mar 31 2006, 07:35 PM~5159122
> *you got pm
> *



YOU TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

THAT SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

THANKS STICKZ :biggrin: 

HERE'S A MOCKUP OF THE SEATS, HOPE YOU LIKE, STILL NEEDS MORE WORK, BUT IT'S GETTING THERE :uh: :biggrin: 





























BEFORE........










AFTER.....



















STILL ALOT MORE TO DO WITH THE SEATS, BUT JUST AN UPDATE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

that car is looking more bad ass everytime you post something new good job homie many many props uffin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 31 2006, 10:56 PM~5160043
> *that car is looking more bad ass everytime you post something new good job homie many many props  uffin:
> *



THANKS DELETE, AND BETO, THAT MEANS ALOT  

AFTER ALL THIS TIME I THOUGHT I QUIT THIS GAME, BUT I GUESS YOU GUYS GOT ME INSPIRED AGAIN, THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES OUT THERE, MORE PICS TO COME AS SOON AS MY HANDS STOP CRAMPING UP,LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

mike, you can't just stop building these amazing quality models man! you are the one that inspires us! 

anyways, the 70 is starting to look crazy! the interior is messing with my head allready, lol.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

DAAAAMN! This is gonna be one badass Monte! 

Great to see ya back in the game bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

THANKS E-MAN  

THANKS POKEY6733  


HERES JUST A VERY,VERY SMALL SAMPLE OF THE PARTS THAT I FOUND THAT I WILL USE IN THIS PROJECT, WILL HAVE TO GO TO PEGASUS TO PICK UP THE REST OF THE MACHINED PARTS,WHICH WILL PROBABLY RUN ME ALOT OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :uh: :0 :biggrin: 


























































THIS PAINT JOB AND GRAPHICS IS REALLY GIVING ME SOME IDEAS, WE'LL SEE :biggrin: 











*UPDATE=SO THAT IT BE KNOWN NOW, THIS RIDE IS BEING BUILT FOR ALL THE HOMIES OUT THERE! I WISH I COULD CHANGE THE TOPIC TITLE FROM "YEAAHHH BOOIIYYEEEEEEE" TO "FOR ALL THE HOMIES" BUT I DOUBT THAT WILL HAPPEN UNLESS THE MODERATOR SEE'S FIT  I SEE IT THIS WAY, LIKE ME, OR DISLIKE ME, IT DONT MATTER, THIS RIDE IS FOR ALL THE HOMIES!!!  *

THANKS FOR LOOKIN...

BIG MIKE


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Lookin good Big Mike


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 1 2006, 09:32 AM~5161356
> *Lookin good Big Mike
> *



THANKS STICKZ :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIG MIKE U GOTTA SEND ME SOME OF THOSE MACHINED WHEELS!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Apr 1 2006, 10:19 AM~5161546
> *BIG MIKE U GOTTA SEND ME SOME OF THOSE MACHINED WHEELS!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Looking killer.. That roof had to be a bitch to cut and keep in one piece.. I really like that chromed floor. 
where did you get the chrome rockford amps??


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 1 2006, 11:07 AM~5161720
> *Looking killer.. That roof had to be a bitch to cut and keep in one piece.. I really like that chromed floor.
> where did you get the chrome rockford amps??
> *



I FOUND THEM IN MY JUNK BOX, BUT I MITE NOT USE THEM CUASE THIER A BIT TOO BIG, BUT IF YOU NEED THEM, JUST PM ME, AND WE'LL GO FROM THERE  

AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

speechless :0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Whats up homie?? Looking good so far!! Hey how come your pics start so far down after your text? Are you hitting the enter bar a gang of times?


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey Mike GOOD JOB!!!!! You are the one that inspires modelers to keep going
you are doing a great job

KEEP MODELS NUMERO UNO :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

damn, you do some sick work homie :worship: :worship: :worship: can't wait to see this thing finished  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Apr 2 2006, 05:33 PM~5166952
> *Hey Mike GOOD JOB!!!!!  You are the one that inspires modelers to keep going
> you are doing a great job
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :cheesy: YOU TOO HAVE ALWAYS INSPIRED ME WITH YOUR AWARD WINNERS, AHHHHHH, THE GOOD OLD DAYS, THANKS FOR THE SUGGESTIONS VATO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Apr 2 2006, 05:37 PM~5166971
> *damn, you do some sick work homie :worship: :worship: :worship: can't wait to see this thing finished  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE, I LEARNED ALOT FROM GUYS LIKE MR. BIGGS, ARMANDO FLORES, DAVID GARCIA, ETC, ETC, AND OF COURSE MY TWISTED MIND
:around: :around: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

Where or how did you make those cylinders? I need me a set of those. Hit me up about those a-arms.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B's Custom_@Apr 2 2006, 05:46 PM~5167020
> *Where or how did you make those cylinders?  I need me a set of those.  Hit me up about those a-arms.
> *



ACTUALLY, DRNITRUS MADE THOSE AND HOOKED ME UP WITH THEM, I WILL USE THOSE AS A TEMPLATE IN ORDER TO HAVE THEM MACHINED :0   :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 2 2006, 10:16 PM~5167843
> *ACTUALLY, DRNITRUS MADE THOSE AND HOOKED ME UP WITH THEM, I WILL USE THOSE AS A TEMPLATE IN ORDER TO HAVE THEM MACHINED :0      :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Glad I could help.


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

nice job on the roof and flip tight shit.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bighomie68_@Apr 5 2006, 02:35 PM~5185511
> *nice job on the roof and flip tight shit.
> *



THANKS BIGHOMIE  

BEEN WORKING ON THE DOOR PANELS, DASH BOARD, AND PARTS OF THE UNDERCARRIAGE, I HOPE TO HAVE SOME PICS UP BY FRIDAY  :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

JUST A SMALL UPDATE ON THE GRAHICS, THIS IS A VERY ROUGH SKETCH OF WHAT IT MITE BE......THE PICS WILL EXPLAIN... LOL....




















THE COLORS YOU SEE IN THIS PIC IS WHAT I'M GOING TO USE.











THE OUTLINES ON EVERY BLADE WILL BE IN GOLDLEAF, THE OUTER MIDDLE OF EACH BLADE WILL BE IN A RAZBERRY PEARL, THE CENTER OF EACH BLADE WILL BE IN A SLIGHTLY DARKER BUTTERSCOTCH KANDY.THE SOLID LINES IN THE MIDDLE ON EACH SIDE OF THE CENTER BLADE WILL BE GOLDLEAF.
THE HOOD, DOORS, TRUNK, BODY ETC, WILL BE BUTTERSCOTCH LIKE THE 1ST PIC, I WILL LAY THAT DOWN 1ST.










SAME HERE.










SAME HERE.










NOW TOMMARRO, I'LL SKETCH OUT THE REST OF THE BODY IN ORDER TO INCORPORATE WITH THE DESIGNS ABOVE, IF THIS IDEA DONT WORK, I'LL JUST GO WITH A SOLID COLOR FLAKED OUT :uh: :biggrin: 


THANKS FOR LOOKIN.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 5 2006, 11:06 PM~5188379
> *JUST A SMALL UPDATE ON THE GRAHICS, THIS IS A VERY ROUGH SKETCH OF WHAT IT MITE BE......THE PICS WILL EXPLAIN...  LOL....
> THE COLORS YOU SEE IN THIS PIC IS WHAT I'M GOING TO USE.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 can't wait to see that colored.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I hope this shit is closer to being done by Saturday the 15th ese vato loco. The big bro BIGGS and I are gonna swing through, drink some beers, talk some shit and take some pics. Oh and I'm gonna rummage through your attic and steal shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 6 2006, 07:31 AM~5189584
> * Oh and I'm gonna rummage through your attic and steal shit!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hook us all up


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 6 2006, 07:31 AM~5189584
> *I hope this shit is closer to being done by Saturday the 15th ese vato loco. The big bro BIGGS and I are gonna swing through, drink some beers, talk some shit and take some pics. Oh and I'm gonna rummage through your attic and steal shit!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


YOU TAUGHT ME ALL TOO WELL MY DARK NINJA MASTER, THE DOJO IS WELL BOOBIE TRAPPED :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




*CARNE ASADA* WILL KEEP YOU DOWNSTAIRS :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

The carne asada will keep me weighed down...but not downstairs. I shall do a double back spin kick and be upstairs in a puff of smoke.  :roflmao:




6 days left!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 8 2006, 10:30 AM~5202196
> *The carne asada will keep me weighed down...but not downstairs. I shall do a double back spin kick and be upstairs in a puff of smoke.    :roflmao:
> 6 days left!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PINCHE VATO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















LOL......MY NINJA :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Mar 28 2006, 11:36 PM~5139668
> *OK, IT'S TIME TO GET BACK INTO THIS MODEL BUILDING BITCH, THIS PROJECT WILL BE A FULL CUSTOM RADICAL, THE ONLY THING IS THAT IS A BITCH IS THAT THIS KIT WAS INCOMPLETE, SO I'LL NEED TO BUY ANOTHER KIT, THIS RIDE WILL HAVE MACHINED PARTS, CUSTOM INTERIOR, MANY AFTERMARKET ACCESSORIES, WITH ALSO WORKING LITES, THE COLOR IS STILL UNDECIDED,HMMMMMMMM,
> 
> 
> ...


I'M S P E E C H L E S S :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 8 2006, 10:54 AM~5202291
> *I'M S P E E C H L E S S :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



THANKS HOMIE, I STILL HAVE ALOT TO DO :uh: , BUT THIS WILL BE A LONG TERM PROJECT, GUNNA TAKE MY TIME WITH THIS ONE


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

UPDATE:LITTLE BY LITTLE THE INTERIOR IS TAKING THE STYLE I'M LOOKIN FOR, MORE TO COME :biggrin: 















BEFORE....





























AFTER........



















JUST SOME EXTRA GOODIES TO ADD :biggrin: 











NEXT=DOOR PANELS, DASH BOARD, CENTER CONSOLE, AND SEATS.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

I can't wait until this will be finished :biggrin:  :wave: :worship:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 9 2006, 09:41 PM~5210853
> *I can't wait until this will be finished :biggrin:    :wave:  :worship:
> *



ME TOO :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 9 2006, 09:37 PM~5210821
> *UPDATE:LITTLE BY LITTLE THE INTERIOR IS TAKING THE STYLE I'M LOOKIN FOR, MORE TO COME :biggrin:
> AFTER........
> 
> ...


 :0 
Me likes!
:thumbsup:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 9 2006, 09:44 PM~5210864
> *Oh shit! :0
> Me likes!
> *



THANKS POKEY :biggrin:   

OH SHIT, I FORGOT, I NEED TO ORDER THE MICRO LITES AND THE REED SWITCHES  GUNNA LITE THIS BITCH UP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 9 2006, 09:41 PM~5210853
> *I can't wait until this will be finished :biggrin:    :wave:  :worship:
> *


x2

Lights will light that bitch up like the 4th of july.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 9 2006, 10:00 PM~5210990
> *x2
> 
> Lights will light that bitch up like the 4th of july.
> *



HEHE, YOU JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA, HEHE...............ALL IN GOOD TIME BRO  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 9 2006, 10:03 PM~5211019
> *HEHE, YOU JUST GAVE ME AN IDEA, HEHE...............ALL IN GOOD TIME BRO   :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



um, glad I could help. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY BIG MIKE, IN THE BEFORE PICS IS THERE A CLEAR PLASTIC FILM OVER THE MIRRORED SURFACE? IN THE BEFORE PICS IT LOOKS A LITTLE SCRATCHED AND IN THE AFTER PICS IT LOOKS SPOTLESS!! JUST WONDERING IF THATS GOT A PROTECTIVE COATING.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 10 2006, 01:29 AM~5211866
> *HEY BIG MIKE, IN THE BEFORE PICS IS THERE A CLEAR PLASTIC FILM OVER THE MIRRORED SURFACE? IN THE BEFORE PICS IT LOOKS A LITTLE SCRATCHED AND IN THE AFTER PICS IT LOOKS SPOTLESS!! JUST WONDERING IF THATS GOT A PROTECTIVE COATING.
> *



IT HAS A PROTECTIVE FILM OVER IT HOMIE  

BUT EVEN WHEN YOU PEEL IT OFF, YOU STILL NEED TO BUFF IT OUT JUST A BIT.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 10 2006, 05:56 AM~5212356
> *IT HAS A PROTECTIVE FILM OVER IT HOMIE
> 
> BUT EVEN WHEN  YOU PEEL IT OFF, YOU STILL NEED TO BUFF IT OUT JUST A BIT.
> *


 :thumbsup: aight cool.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 9 2006, 09:47 PM~5210876
> *THANKS POKEY :biggrin:
> 
> OH SHIT, I FORGOT, I NEED TO ORDER THE MICRO LITES AND THE REED SWITCHES  GUNNA LITE THIS BITCH UP :0  :biggrin:
> *




FOUND A FEW SUPER MICRO LITES, I'LL USE THESE MYBE FOR THE DOOR LITES, AND OTHER APPLICATIONS :biggrin: 





































REED SWITCHES, MINUS THE MICRO MAGNETS.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

So what you gonna do with the reed switches? You open the door and the lights pop on, something like that?


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 10 2006, 12:54 PM~5214169
> *So what you gonna do with the reed switches? You open the door and the lights pop on, something like that?
> *



YOU READ MY MIND JEVRIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

how did you do the mirrors, fuckin awsome ride man


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2006, 07:31 PM~5216474
> *how did you do the mirrors, fuckin awsome ride man
> *



THANKS BRO, ALL I DO IS USE 2 METAL RULERS, AND OF COURSE THE PLASTIC CHROME SHEETING, THEN DECIDE HOW FAR APART THE LINES ARE GOING TO BE, SO 1ST I SCRIBE THE HORIZONTAL LINES, THEN THE VERTICAL AFTER, THEN I GOT MY SQUARE MIRRORS :biggrin:  

THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

whats the chrome sheeting look like and where can it be found?


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 10 2006, 08:30 PM~5216814
> *whats the chrome sheeting look like and where can it be found?
> *



SHINEY, AND THROUGH ME


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Art supply stores carry that mirror stuff. The one I use is made by D-C-fix.
D-C-Fix

Good stuff has the protective film and has the right thickness to make it look like cut mirrors.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

3days.....this bitch better be ready for me to fondle her! I got some ULTRA bright 3mm red led's and some ULTRA bright 5mm blue led's. Might be able to stash some inside a plexi speaker box or under the car....even use em to make a red white and blue display for it or some shit.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 11 2006, 07:16 AM~5218623
> *3days.....this bitch better be ready for me to fondle her! I got some ULTRA bright 3mm red led's and some ULTRA bright 5mm blue led's. Might be able to stash some inside a plexi speaker box or under the car....even use em to make a red white and blue display for it or some shit.
> *



FONDLE :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


L.E.D'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

WORKING ON THE TRUNK, PICS TONITE


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Pics? Hope its ready for saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 13 2006, 07:56 PM~5237165
> *Pics? Hope its ready for saturday. :biggrin:
> *



I DOUBT IT, I'LL BE DRUNK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey Mike you going to the show on the 30th in Norwalk? I heard Roger got some shit up his sleeve! :0


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Apr 13 2006, 08:45 PM~5237540
> *Hey Mike you going to the show on the 30th in Norwalk? I heard Roger got some shit up his sleeve!  :0
> *



*I WILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin: *

YUP, R. HAS ALL KINDS OF GOODIES


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

COMING SOON....PICS  

1/64TH VERSION PROJECT '70


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

WHILE I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THE BIG PROJECT, I'VE BEEN ALSO WORKING ON A 1/64TH SCALE VERSION WITH TILT FRONT END, ETC, ETC.... :biggrin: 

PROGRESS PICS COMING SOON


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Mike, you have a hell of alot more patience than I do!


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

JUST A SMALL UPDATE...  

JUST MOCKING IT UP LITTLE BY LITTLE  


















TRYING TO GO FOR THAT HYDRAULIC LOOK :uh: :biggrin: HERE IT IS LOWERED.









LIFTED A BIT HIGHER...































































STILL NEED TO DO THE RIGHT SIDE HINDGE...



















MORE UPDATES AS TIME GOES ON, THANKS FOR LOOKIN  :biggrin: 

HINDGES ARE A BIT TOO BIG, BUT THIS IS ONLY A MOCK UP, GUNNA USE SMALLER TUBING


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

looking good homie  keep up the good work


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

THANKS ALOT GUYS, BUT STILL ALOT MORE TO GO :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like total ass  



j/k bro, looks pretty good, get on the updates, i wanna see more :cheesy:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2006, 11:07 PM~5263782
> *looks like total ass
> j/k bro, looks pretty good, get on the updates, i wanna see more :cheesy:
> *


LOL.............

WHEN IT'S ALL DONE, IT'LL BE THE BEST ASS OUT THERE :biggrin: 

ALOT MORE PICS TO COME ESE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 17 2006, 11:28 PM~5263846
> *LOL.............
> 
> WHEN IT'S ALL DONE, IT'LL BE THE BEST ASS OUT THERE :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You glued the allu tubing with superglue to the chassis? Looks good.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 18 2006, 12:09 AM~5263994
> *You glued the allu tubing with superglue to the chassis? Looks good.
> *



THANKS JEV, LIKE I SAID"JUST A MOCK UP!", THE OTHER IDEA I HAVE, WELL, LETS JUST SAY WILL MUCH MORE DETAILED.........................................ALL IN GOOD TIME, MAYBE I'LL MAKE THIS INTO A HOPPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

No, it's not that I don't like the way you did it but I was wondering if it would hold?


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 18 2006, 12:21 AM~5264029
> *No, it's not that I don't like the way you did it but I was wondering if it would hold?
> *



I DONT LIKE IT EITHER, BUT IT WILL HOLD IF I ADD THE OTHER SIDE HINDGE, BUT, MY OTHER IDEA IS MUCH MORE NICER AND MORE REALISTIC, BUT THAT WILL TAKE SOME MORE TIME, THIS WAS JUST TO SEE THE POSSIBILTIES, THAT'S WHAT VETS LIKE ME, BIGGS AND OTHER PRO BUILDERS DO, RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH, JUST LIKE YOUR HOPPERS, YOU MUST DO ALOT OF MOCKING UP BEFORE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, RITE?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Yup, A LOT (finally some capitol letters.. :biggrin: ) of time is spend on doing research and mocking up. The thing is in many cases you can't tell for sure if things will work or not..you have to try it out..kinda sucks because it's very annoying to remove stuff when it's glued on... :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 18 2006, 12:42 AM~5264082
> *Yup, A LOT (finally some capitol letters.. :biggrin: ) of time is spend on doing research and mocking up. The thing is in many cases you can't tell for sure if things will work or not..you have to try it out..kinda sucks because it's very annoying to remove stuff when it's glued on... :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE, BUT REMOVING GLUE FOR ME IS A CAKE WALK :biggrin: NO BIGGY, I LOVE A CHALLENGE, BUT I HAVE A FEELING THIS PROJECT WILL TAKE AT LEAST 6 MONTH'S-YEAR TO FINISH, AND I'M NOT GOING TO RUSH IT, TOO, TOO MANY ACCESSORIES AND MACHINED PARTS NEED TO BE BOUGHT AND MADE :biggrin:  SINCE MY HOMIE AT LRM OWNS A SHOW WINNER '70 MONTE, I CAN GET ALOT OF GOOD ADVICE FROM HIM,AND HIS C.C. :0    

RESEARCH


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Try removing hot glue... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 18 2006, 01:12 AM~5264126
> *Try removing hot glue... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Citrus degreasers available in hardware stores (containing d-limonene as the active ingredient) are very effective for removing adhesives. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx for the tip!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

There you go Mike.Showing off again.  Looks nice.Props again to you homie.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 18 2006, 07:57 AM~5264899
> *There you go Mike.Showing off again.    Looks nice.Props again to you homie.
> *



THANKS HOMIE, BUT I JUST FIGURED OUT THAT JEV WAS SORT OF RITE, THE DAMN RADIATOR GOES RITE WHERE I HAVE THE HINDGE SETUP :angry:  :twak: , WELL NOW ONTO THE OTHER IDEA I HAVE


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

If you can modify the rad.I would do that.The hinges look good.


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 18 2006, 09:39 AM~5265601
> *If you can modify the rad.I would do that.The hinges look good.
> *


DAMN, YOUR READING MY MIND BRO :0 THAT'S WHAT I'M DOING RITE NOW..

NOT BAD HOMIE


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 18 2006, 09:09 AM~5265404
> *THANKS HOMIE, BUT I JUST FIGURED OUT THAT JEV WAS SORT OF RITE, THE DAMN RADIATOR GOES RITE WHERE I HAVE THE HINDGE SETUP :angry:    :twak: , WELL NOW ONTO THE OTHER IDEA I HAVE
> *


bah! fuck the radiator, air cooled all the way! :cheesy:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 18 2006, 12:02 PM~5266533
> *bah! fuck the radiator, air cooled all the way!  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :0 THANKS CHRIS


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: 

MORE PICS TONITE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 18 2006, 06:16 PM~5268761
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MORE PICS TONITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see what you came up with. this better be good


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 18 2006, 06:16 PM~5268761
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MORE PICS TONITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can't wait to see what you came up with. this better be good


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 18 2006, 05:16 PM~5268761
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MORE PICS TONITE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


come on already post the pics :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

UPDATE,HEHE....

FINALLY THE HINDGING HAS BEGUN, THANKS TO MY BIG HOMIE MR. BIGGS  























































ALOT MORE TO DO :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 09:48 PM~5283358
> *UPDATE,HEHE....
> 
> FINALLY THE HINDING HAS BEGUN, THANKS TO MY BIG HOMIE MR. BIGGS
> ...


LOOKS COOL . WILL THAT 40 DOLLARS BE FOR SALE   .......J/P


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

Shits lookin sick homie...............just dont hit up too much of that Jose while working on it


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Apr 20 2006, 09:53 PM~5283379
> *LOOKS COOL . WILL THAT 40 DOLLARS BE FOR SALE    .......J/P
> *



DO I HEAR $41.00 :biggrin: LOL...

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nice , one day ill be able to do that.....


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2006, 10:57 PM~5283407
> *nice , one day ill be able to do that.....
> *



anybody can do anything homie......................all u gotta do is try :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2006, 09:57 PM~5283407
> *nice , one day ill be able to do that.....
> *


THANKS HOMIE  
ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE HOMIE, PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE, AND WE'RE ALL HERE TO HELP OUT AS WELL


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 10:59 PM~5283417
> *THANKS HOMIE
> ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE HOMIE, PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE, AND WE'RE ALL HERE TO HELP OUT AS WELL
> *


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 20 2006, 09:58 PM~5283413
> *anybody can do anything homie......................all u gotta do is try :biggrin:
> *



WELL SAID


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 11:02 PM~5283437
> *WELL SAID
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2006, 10:18 PM~5283502
> *:0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

HEHE......MORE PICS TOMMARRO, TEQUILA IS KICKIN IN..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 20 2006, 10:37 PM~5283585
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> HEHE......MORE PICS TOMMARRO, TEQUILA IS KICKIN IN..
> ...



I know the feeling. I can't build shit when I'm fucked up. My balls get toooo big and I mess it up. :biggrin: Looking good Mike! Makes me wanna quit.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2006, 11:10 PM~5283689
> *I know the feeling.  I can't build shit when I'm fucked up. My balls get toooo big and I mess it up.  :biggrin:   Looking good Mike!  Makes me wanna quit.
> *





:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: UMMMMM, OOOOHHHH K...LMAO.... :biggrin:

THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 21 2006, 05:49 AM~5284360
> *lookin good
> *



THANKS DOC, TONITE IS WHEN I GO CRAZY WITH IT.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 21 2006, 09:02 AM~5284834
> *THANKS DOC, TONITE IS WHEN I GO CRAZY WITH IT.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Post the new pics of the build Mike....I seen it sitting in the garage. YEAAAAAAAHHHH BOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIYYYY!  :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 21 2006, 11:57 PM~5291001
> *Post the new pics of the build Mike....I seen it sitting in the garage. YEAAAAAAAHHHH BOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIYYYY!   :biggrin:
> *



I'M DRUNK HOMIES, UNTIL TOMMARRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigT[NZ] (Apr 17, 2004)

awesome reply bro
The build is looking beautiful so far


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigT[NZ]_@Apr 22 2006, 01:13 AM~5291215
> *awesome reply bro
> The build is looking beautiful so far
> *



THANKS BigT[NZ]  

DAMN I GOT A FUCKED UP HANGOVER :twak: :barf: :around: :around: :around: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

same here :barf:


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

mj and red bull


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SoCalSRH_@Apr 22 2006, 09:16 AM~5291820
> *mj and red bull
> *



vodka :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 22 2006, 01:41 PM~5292427
> *vodka :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: .....grey goose :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Sprite!!! :cheesy:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

CROWN ROYAL :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZFelix78chptopcadi_@Apr 22 2006, 12:55 PM~5292482
> *Sprite!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*FLOR de CANA!!!*_


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 :biggrin: 











MY OTHER DISPLAY CASES, I ALWAYS SEEM TO RE-ORDER MORE STOCK,LOL...





























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

CAPTAIN MORGAN & COKE "SPICED RUM"


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

fuck that. Henessey Privlage straight!!!!!


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
dude when we going too see paint on this 
sick car dude :worship: :worship:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Apr 25 2006, 05:27 AM~5308611
> *:thumbsup:
> dude when we going too see paint on this
> sick car dude :worship:  :worship:
> *



THANKS HOMIE, PAINT WONT GET DONE FOR AWHILE YET, STILL TOO MUCH DETAIL I NEED TO DO YET, ALSO NEED TO CLEAN AND SMOOTH UP THE BODY WHEN I'M FINISHED WITH THE MODS....

I'LL TRY TO POST SOME NEW PICS LATER TODAY..


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

cool dude what color will it be and you still going with the design you showed us


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Apr 25 2006, 05:35 AM~5308650
> *cool dude what color will it be and you still going with the design you showed us
> *



YUP YUP, THE COLOR WILL BE LIKE A GOLDISH/BUTTERSCOTCH WITH SOME WICKED GRAPHICS/FLAKES......IF YOU BACK A FEW PAGES YOU'LL FIND WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT ON THE PAINT AND GRAPHICS


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah i saw them was not sure if you was still doing the looked like it was rubbed off the hood


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Apr 25 2006, 06:56 AM~5308910
> *yeah i saw them was not sure if you was still doing the looked like it was rubbed off the hood
> *



YEA, IT WAS JUST A MOCK UP, STILL UN-DECIDED.


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

way cool dude i love the body work how you cut it up like that what tool you use


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@Apr 25 2006, 08:24 AM~5309484
> *way cool dude i love the body work how you cut it up like that what tool you use
> *



THANKS HOMIE, FOR THE TRUNK I USED AN EXACTO, BUT THE REST I USED A DREMEL WITH A VERY SMALL BIT, ACTUALLY, FOR ME, THAT METHOD WORKS BETTER AND FASTER FOR ME, JUST A LITTLE SANDING, AND IT'S ALL GOOD BRO...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Shit looked cool in person bro...I was a bit scared touching it...that roof is crazy thin. Now get off your lazy ass and do some more work on it.  :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 25 2006, 06:10 PM~5313153
> *Shit looked cool in person bro...I was a bit scared touching it...that roof is crazy thin. Now get off your lazy ass and do some more work on it.   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU FINALLY MADE IT HOME :biggrin: :biggrin: 


NOW POST UP THAT STORY :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 24 2006, 10:43 PM~5307639
> *fuck that. Henessey Privlage straight!!!!!
> *













+ plus 











and you get this 










some of you may know what im talkin bout :biggrin:


----------



## lowrollen64 (Feb 8, 2006)

thats killen i like how u did that body work on it


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrollen64_@Apr 26 2006, 05:56 AM~5315805
> *thats killen i like how u did that body work on it
> *



THANKS HOMIE....   STILL HAVE ALOT MORE TO DO, BUT I'M DOING LITTLE A TIME HERE AND THERE, GETTING READY FOR VEGAS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: CLUBBIN, BITCHES, GAMBLING, EATIN, CLUBBIN, DRINKING, DRINKING, DRINKING, DRINKING, HANGOVER,LOL... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

OH SHIT , THE INCREDIBLE HULK!!!! hope you can get upo off the floor......


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Apr 26 2006, 06:54 AM~5316298
> *THANKS HOMIE....    STILL HAVE ALOT MORE TO DO, BUT I'M DOING LITTLE A TIME HERE AND THERE, GETTING READY FOR VEGAS THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: CLUBBIN, BITCHES, GAMBLING, EATIN, CLUBBIN, DRINKING, DRINKING, DRINKING, DRINKING, HANGOVER,LOL... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Carnal what time we leaving????? I'll be ready ese. :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 26 2006, 10:48 AM~5317288
> *Whats up Carnal what time we leaving????? I'll be ready ese. :biggrin:
> *



LOL....PINCHE HOMIE :biggrin: 

HOPEFULLY BY THE NEXT SHOW, OH YEAH, I'LL BE READY!!!!!!!!!!,HEHE......DAMN, IF ONLY YOU GUYS KNEW WHAT I HAVE PLANNED :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: FOR THE '70  ALL IN GOOD TIME HOMIE, ALL IN GOOD TIME...


----------



## B's Custom (Mar 31, 2006)

Whats up homie. Where are the updates??? Can't wait to see how it comes out


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

:guns: :angel: well if he is back from vegas we hope he is ok and workin on getting it done


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ok its may 2nd i think he maybe in a trunk or in a womans bed and forgot about his impala :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 2 2006, 09:51 AM~5356636
> *ok its may 2nd i think he maybe in a trunk or in a womans bed and forgot about his impala :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO....YOU GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

NAH, SERIOUSLY.....I NEED TO GET KRACKIN ON THIS DAMN THING....

JUST NEED TO HINDGE THE DOORS, THEN START ON THE BODY WORK, SMOOTHING OUT ETC......

YES VEGAS WAS WELL, IF I COULD REMEMBER, I WOULD TELL YOU GUYS ABOUT IT,LOL.....


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

he is alive and not in the trunk of a car with a bullet in his head :roflmao
sorry have to give you shit so how was vegas 
hope you didnt lose all yur money and watch out for some woman coming too your door saying your the daddy of my baby :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 2 2006, 12:44 PM~5357514
> *he is alive and  not in the trunk of a car with a bullet in his head :roflmao
> sorry have to give you shit so how was vegas
> hope you didnt lose all yur money and watch out for some woman coming too your door saying your the daddy of my baby :twak:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

post pics motherfucker!!! 































































j/p


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

You guys...Mike might not have even went...he prolly got all quervo'd up and just dreamt that he was there. :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ya think so 

he may nave been dreaming of a sexy ladie in his bed in a vegas hotel and 
he was home in bed and his dog lickin his face :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ok you know iam just messing 
with you homie :machinegun: :machinegun: just want too se the impala get done dude


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

see whats goin on with you homie wheres th impala waitin too see it get done 
dont make me call that girl in vegas have her come too your house


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 10 2006, 06:29 AM~5401448
> *see  whats goin on with you homie wheres th impala waitin too see it get done
> dont make me call that girl in vegas have her come too your house
> *


BEEN SICK WITH SOME FUCKIN BADD ASS ASTHMA :angry:  

EITHER WAY, ENOUGH OF THAT SHIT, BUT YEA, NEED TO AT LEAST GET THIS BABY DONE!!!!!!!!!!!

I HOPE TO GET OVER THIS SHIT BY THIS WEEK SO I CAN START SPRAYING AT LEAST THE PRIMER=CANT DO THAT NOW :uh:  

MAYBE A FEW SHOT'S OF TEQUILA WILL HELP THE PROCESS :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah homie maybe like 5or 6 shots will help

its cool you get better homie


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvanman_@May 10 2006, 07:27 AM~5401653
> *yeah homie maybe like 5or 6 shots will help
> 
> its cool you get better homie
> *



MAYBE 10 SHOTS,LOL.... :biggrin: 

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@May 10 2006, 07:41 AM~5401756
> *MAYBE 10 SHOTS,LOL.... :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS HOMIE
> *


I GOT THIS TO HELP YOU OUT.








AND IF YOU NEED PE PART'S TO GET THAT LOLO DONE, I GOT THIS 








SO BUILD IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2006, 07:06 AM~5401887
> *I GOT THIS TO HELP YOU OUT.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: _*It's that part of the box? *_:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2006, 08:06 AM~5401887
> *I GOT THIS TO HELP YOU OUT.
> 
> 
> ...



SHOFF OFF :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THAT'S MY DAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!, SHIT, I'LL JUMP ON THE WHEEL CHAIR AND BE OVER TONITE HOMIE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 10 2006, 08:59 AM~5402160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: It's that part of the box? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AH HELL NO, YOU SO CRAZY. I THINK YOU BUMPED YOUR HEAD BETO
THAT'S MY LIL STASH :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang Biggs what goodies are hiding in that box ?!?!? I need some pressure fitting !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2006, 10:25 AM~5402807
> *Dang Biggs what goodies are hiding in that box ?!?!? I need some pressure fitting !
> *


pm me bro..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2006, 08:06 AM~5401887
> *I GOT THIS TO HELP YOU OUT.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 you wouldn't happen to have a photo etch kit for the 59 impala so that I can detail it?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

na bro the only one's i have left are for a 70 mc and 65 chevy.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2006, 11:27 AM~5403270
> *na bro the only one's i have left are for a 70 mc and 65 chevy.
> *



thanks for checking bro.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 10 2006, 08:32 AM~5402345
> *AH HELL NO, YOU SO CRAZY. I THINK YOU BUMPED YOUR HEAD BETO
> THAT'S MY LIL STASH :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

wow your up too 10 pages on your kit and its still not done 

homie pics of it in primer will do and some of the interior


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@May 10 2006, 07:19 AM~5401595
> *CANT DO THAT NOW :uh:
> 
> MAYBE A FEW SHOT'S OF TEQUILA WILL HELP THE PROCESS :biggrin:
> *



READ MY HOMIE, READ :uh:  

CHEESE WIZ, BY NEXT WEEK I SHOULD BE BETTER TO GET THIS THING PRIMERED


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@May 11 2006, 07:10 AM~5408638
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> READ MY HOMIE, READ :uh:
> 
> ...


Don't even trip Carnal!!! I know exactly what you mean. I used to have Asthma when I was a kid but have kinda grown out of it. When I paint at the homies shop I use a respirator but still get the fumes from the clear in my lungs sometimes and it puts me out for 2-3days!!!! That shits POTENT!!!! Automotive Primer is the same way. Shit when I'm shooting Metallics!!! OOOHHH forget it. That flake goes in the nose, eyes, hair, todo. Thats worse because of the metal.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@May 11 2006, 09:10 AM~5408638
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> READ MY HOMIE, READ :uh:
> 
> ...


ALL THAT OVERPRAY AIN'T NOTHING NICE :angry:


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

its all good homie when you get better hope its soon 

i like the car and hope too see it done soon but you get too feeling better 1st


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ok its next week and no update on you or the sweet lookin car hope your better 
and get busy on this model homie


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

ok dude its been 3 weeks you that sick of this model or just sick 
lol j/k hope too see it done soon


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

WATS UP TO ALL THE HOMIES :biggrin: 

SORRY I HAVE'NT POSTED SHIT, BUT TOO MUCH CRAP HAS BEEN HITTIN THE HOMESTEAD  :angry: :angry: :angry: 

BUT JUST ABOUT 30 MINUTES AGO I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY (WHICH I CALL MY BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!), HE'S FAMILIA=*MR. BIGGS*, AND WE HAD A LONG TALK ABOUT THE SHIT I'VE BEEN GOING THROUGH AND AS ALWAY'S, BIGGS ALWAY'S COMES THROUGH WITH GREAT ADVICE AND A GOOD SWIFT KICK IN THE ASS,LOL, TO GET MY BLOOD FLOWING AGAIN TO GET BACK INTO BUILDING AND NOT LET ANYTHING BRING ME DOWN, SO I JUST WANTED TO SAY TO ALL THE HOMIES OUT THERE,I'M FUCKEN BACK :biggrin: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU MR.BIGGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, YOU'LL ALWAY'S BE PART OF MY FAMILIA.!!!!

WELL, BACK TO GETTING THIS '70 DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

OH BTW POPPA, I HAVE THEM....... :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## VETERANO05 (Dec 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 

YO 1LOW, IT'S BBQ TIME TODAY...HEHE....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VETERANO05_@Jun 17 2006, 02:14 PM~5623748
> *OH BTW POPPA, I HAVE THEM....... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:  :cheesy:


----------

